# Remote Coding



## Mvillarreal (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello fellow coders, 

I'm trying to learn more about remote coding companies that are good to work for? I've read about McKesson and plan on applying with them. I'm ready to try something new and with the cost of daycare I think remote coding would be perfect. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------



## christydh@protonmail.com (Aug 29, 2013)

I heard Mckesson was good, I always have trouble  with their site. When  I try to save something it gets lost in the process.


----------



## shannon5k (Aug 30, 2013)

I have tried McKesson as well and the site is no help.


----------



## gared111 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mvillarreal said:


> Hello fellow coders,
> 
> I'm trying to learn more about remote coding companies that are good to work for? I've read about McKesson and plan on applying with them. I'm ready to try something new and with the cost of daycare I think remote coding would be perfect. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!!



You would still need daycare.  Most of these places are not very flexible with the hours (at least that I have seen), they are very rigid on what they expect and they are regular 9-5 type positions, so unless someone else is at home to babysit, I don't see how that would work.  As an employer, I would never hire someone if I knew they planned on watching their kids at the same time they were on my dime.  In fact, if I found out they were watching their kids on company time (other than some random emergent type situation), they would be fired.

I don't know your certifications but most of these remote companies are for hospital billing, so they require more than just a CPC.  Most want either CPC-H, RHIT, RHIA, or CCS.   I am a CPC with 25 years experience, and I was told several times the CPC wasn't enough.  I would love to work remotely, but even with 25 years experience, 10+ as a certified one, it doesn't seem to be enough.  

I would recommend getting one of those certs if you don't already have them.  Of course all this is just my two cents, from my personal experience.   

Good luck to you!

Lexicode is another employer that hires remote coders.


----------



## jschmutz (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am a coding manager with Aviacode and we are looking for a wide range of experienced coders (pro-fee side) for part-time or full-time work. If you are interested in hearing about future coding opportunities then please contact me so that I can gather and compile your coding experience to keep on file. When I have something available that fits your experience I will contact you to see if you are interested.  All details about the account will be discussed once you have been chosen for the position.

If you are interested please send an email to Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com using the subject header, *"REMOTE CODING EXPERIENCE - YOUR NAME"*

I do not need your resume at this time. I will send you an .xls file to complete with your coding experience, and when I have something that fits your expertise I will contact you. 

Thanks, Jennifer 

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company who uses expert coders who can maintain a 95% coding accuracy. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC’s in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Procoder allows clients to send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.


----------

